# Fire and deaths in Mallorca - PortoColom (Spain, Baelerics)



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

There was an awful fire here in PortoColom on the island of Mallorca in the Spanish Baelerics. The fire was at midnight last night. Somehow we missed seeing the fire at midnight - we had been underway for several days and were asleep with the fan on, but it was very close to us...maybe 1/4 mile away.

2 people have been confirmed dead, but the boat sank after the GuardiaCivil towed it to the port dock after the fire was extinguished. We watched as they raised it a while ago, and it is a very sad sight indeed...and of course a sight that hits home to all of us here. 

I thought it looked like a Hallberg Rassey 352, but then we found it said "Carena 38" on the hull. Am not familiar with that brand, but given the blue stripe I am guessing it is Scandanavian, maybe a copy of a Malo or HR. As of a few minutes ago the police didn't know the identity or even the nationality of the boat or the people. 

I will post pictures when I relearn how to do it here on sailnet...my twitter feed has some [email protected]


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Very sad.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

From Google Translate



> Two people have died this last night in a fire that originated on a sailboat that was anchored in the harbor of Porto Colom, a tourist area belonging to the Majorcan town of Felanitx.
> 
> PALMA DE MALLORCA. According to Europa Press reported sources Mallorca firemen, the fire broke out about midnight, for reasons still unknown.
> 
> ...


Terrible story.
I recently bought a smoke decector from the hardware store for about $20. Hopefully it gives enough warning to get out before being overcome from the smoke.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> There was an awful fire here in PortoColom on the island of Mallorca in the Spanish Baelerics. ...
> 
> I thought it looked like a Hallberg Rassey 352, but then we found it said "Carena 38" on the hull. Am not familiar with that brand, but given the blue stripe I am guessing it is Scandanavian, maybe a copy of a Malo or HR.....


FWIW the Carena 38 (MS) is a steel hulled yacht that was built by GM Yachting in Stellendam (NL). They are quite handsome yachts with fine furniture grade finishes of Teak and Mahogany below deck similar to HR's and the original Swans. Fire aboard has always been one of my greatest fears...


----------

